# Why do you hate 4Kids?



## himeki (Apr 30, 2015)

They ruin anime so much.
*Tokyo*MewMew became MewMewPower. Apparently 5 year olds can't understand a name of a place. Including a ton of name changes from "Ichigo" to "Zoey" .-.
They ruined POKEMON, one namable thing was when they were eating jam filled 'donuts' that for some reason look like rice balls!
So why do you hate 4Kids dubs?


----------



## Beary (Apr 30, 2015)

honey

your title 
it is misspelled


----------



## Jake (Apr 30, 2015)

I don't even have one kid let alone 4


----------



## Beary (Apr 30, 2015)

Jake. said:


> I don't even have one kid let alone 4



i am one of 4 kids so does this apply to me


----------



## Stevey Queen (Apr 30, 2015)

I have 4 kids because I didn't learn to use protection

Oh, were talking about  TV.

Oops...


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 30, 2015)

What they did to Sonic x


----------



## Jamborenium (Apr 30, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> POKEMON, one namable thing was when they were eating jam filled 'donuts' that for some reason look like rice balls!?



here have a jelly filled donut
nothing beats a Jelly filled donut c:


only show I actually watched on 4kids
was Viva Pinata.


----------



## tumut (Apr 30, 2015)

I hate children.


----------



## himeki (Apr 30, 2015)

xD Autocorrect Failiure


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 30, 2015)

It was so horrible D:


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Apr 30, 2015)




----------



## himeki (Apr 30, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> What they did to Sonic x



I actually saw on a fandub of Sonic X, where Tails shoots Cosmos.
There was an error.
"I want to receive your shoot, Tails!"
.-.


----------



## Beardo (Apr 30, 2015)

Weeaboo

It's called 4*kids* for a reason. So kids can watch it. These things are marketed and altered *for kids.* If you don't like how they're changed, then watch them online instead of on there. Simple fix!


----------



## Jamborenium (Apr 30, 2015)




----------



## Dae Min (Apr 30, 2015)

Thank you Nebu for blessing us with that video


----------



## himeki (Apr 30, 2015)

Beardo said:


> Weeaboo
> 
> It's called 4*kids* for a reason. So kids can watch it. These things are marketed and altered *for kids.* If you don't like how they're changed, then watch them online instead of on there. Simple fix!



It's not that the show is for children, it's that they take anime made for all ages, and make it kids only. Examples are TokyoMewMew- Kondansha put it as a teen book.
Also




Let's hope it never comes to this.


----------



## Jamborenium (Apr 30, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Thank you Nebu for blessing us with that video



no problem uwu


----------



## Beardo (Apr 30, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> It's not that the show is for children, it's that they take anime made for all ages, and make it kids only. Examples are TokyoMewMew- Kondansha put it as a teen book.



_*Kids*_

They're introducing the shows for *kids* and simplifying them so they can enjoy them, too. You can just watch the regular versions on your own time. Now quit being a weeaboo and go do something productive.


----------



## himeki (Apr 30, 2015)

Beardo said:


> _*Kids*_
> 
> They're introducing the shows for *kids* and simplifying them so they can enjoy them, too. You can just watch the regular versions on your own time. Now quit being a weeaboo and go do something productive.


_Stop being a ***** and hating on people who just want good dubbed anime._
It's because they buy the rights to the dub, meaning no one else can dub it correctly.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, the first 11 secconds








			
				Pokedex said:
			
		

> It is not known to evolve into or from any other Pok?mon.


----------



## K9Ike (Apr 30, 2015)

Skyhook said:


> I hate children.



ur mom h8s children


----------



## PlasmaPower (Apr 30, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> What they did to Sonic x



Sonic X, dub or not is still very mediocre. Not to mention Chris... They should have threw him in the wood chipper.


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 30, 2015)

lol Cosmo kinda looks like


----------



## himeki (Apr 30, 2015)

I'm not a Sonic X fan, but that line...


----------



## JCnator (Apr 30, 2015)

4Kids is a American company that aims to broadcast content designed for children so the latter can watch without getting their parents concerned. And most of them are anime.

The problem behind the company is how they handle censoring. Even if the shows aren't even designed for audience younger than what they were originally targeted, the 4Kids team was more than willing to censor as much as they can, therefore destroying the ambiance, story, meaning and more shenanigans.


Oh, and let's not forget about... THIS!!



Spoiler


----------



## Jamborenium (Apr 30, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> _Stop being a ***** and hating on people who just want good dubbed anime._
> It's because they buy the rights to the dub, meaning no one else can dub it correctly.



but FUNimation Later on bought rights to dub "One Piece" meaning yes if 4kidz drops the license to dub an anime another dubbing company can get rights to it


----------



## himeki (Apr 30, 2015)

I agree. They are taking *Japanese* characters, changing their names, food, culture, and replacing it with American. Do you see Japanese Homer Simpson eating rice balls? No. You don't.


----------



## PlasmaPower (Apr 30, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> I agree. They are taking *Japanese* characters, changing their names, food, culture, and replacing it with American. Do you see Japanese Homer Simpson eating rice balls? No. You don't.



Would you like a jelly-filled donut?


----------



## himeki (Apr 30, 2015)

Nebu said:


> but FUNimation Later on bought rights to dub "One Piece" meaning yes if 4kidz drops the license to dub an anime
> another dubbing company can get rights to it


Majority of the time this doesn't happen. And by that time, the people who haven't seen the actual story would have grown up.


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 30, 2015)

PlasmaPower said:


> Sonic X, dub or not is still very mediocre. Not to mention Chris... They should have threw him in the wood chipper.



Yep, I agree! 4kids just makes it even worse

And Chris' existence annoys me so much xD


----------



## himeki (Apr 30, 2015)

Average rich kid.


----------



## PlasmaPower (Apr 30, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Yep, I agree! 4kids just makes it even worse
> 
> And Chris' existence annoys me so much xD



Also, Chris shutting off the machine to Mobius and holding Sonic hostage because he's the only thing he's got, even though he has friends at school.


----------



## himeki (Apr 30, 2015)

PlasmaPower said:


> Also, Chris shutting off the machine to Mobius and holding Sonic hostage because he's the only thing he's got, even though he has friends at school.


...
That's just cruel.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 30, 2015)

I don't. In fact, I want all the 4Piece eps released in a boxset. ****'s great for laughs.

Also, they're 4K Media now and last I saw only bother with Yu-Gi-Oh!


----------



## PlasmaPower (Apr 30, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> ...
> That's just cruel.



I never watched the episode, but I heard that's something that actually happens in the show.


----------



## Jamborenium (Apr 30, 2015)

I'unno I never really minded when they dubbed an anime to be kids friendly 

for example Digimon Adventures, a few things had to be changed because it was airing on a channel for kids[Fox Kids]

for example the episode where Puppetmon plays a game of hide and seek with T.K and he has a gun which he was going to use to shot T.K with, of course the dubbed removed the gun from the episode,but I still love both the dub and the subbed versions,however the dub has a special place in my heart because it's what I grew up with

oh sh!t this a 4kidz thread I forgot, Digmon Adventures wasn't licensed by 4kidz
/tap dances off the stage with a cane/

but yeah honestly let the kids have their fun and watch their anime.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Apr 30, 2015)

Well, I don't really notice anything wrong with them. I loved Sonic X, and nothing is going to ruin my experiance. 


Yes I hated Chris, but the other characters were good.


----------



## Jamborenium (Apr 30, 2015)




----------



## Beleated_Media (Apr 30, 2015)

Ok 4kids was decent, the shows were dubbed for *KIDS*. So please, if your going to rant about it, just know that.


----------



## Jamborenium (Apr 30, 2015)

also let me note that 4kidz TV block ended on December 27, 2008 it was later on replaced by a channel named Vortex and later on Vortex was replaced by a channel named One Magnificent Morning on October 4, 2014 which is still currently running


----------



## Dinkleburg (Apr 30, 2015)

Because their dubs are notorious for bad acting and exsessive tampering with the source materual.


----------



## Yeosin (Apr 30, 2015)

I find it totally fine.
They might not be the best at localization and censoring for a younger audience, but that's what it's for-- A younger audience.

If a young child is watching and doesn't know what a damn rice ball is it's easier to call them doughnuts than to leave a child confused on what it is in my opinion. 
If a young child is watching and is enjoying the show then who gives a flying ****? Haha.
If you're old enough to understand what a rice ball is, feel free to pirate/stream online for free with 'correct' translations/localization.


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 30, 2015)

They butcher anime and make it too Westernized. 

/thread


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 30, 2015)

Eh, its the things that they do.

Mostly in 2003 and onwards, like Sonic X and their One Piece dub...those are bad.


----------



## Dinkleburg (Apr 30, 2015)

ThatOneCcj said:


> I find it totally fine.
> They might not be the best at localization and censoring for a younger audience, but that's what it's for-- A younger audience.
> 
> If a young child is watching and doesn't know what a damn rice ball is it's easier to call them doughnuts than to leave a child confused on what it is in my opinion.
> ...



While I see where you're coming from, I feel people don't give kids enough credit. I watched DBZ when I was a kid, and when characters died I knew they died even though the dub said "they went to another dimension" and even then I could see through it.


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 30, 2015)

Dinkleburg said:


> Because their dubs are notorious for bad acting and exsessive tampering with the source materual.



But that's why we love 4kids.


----------



## PlasmaPower (Apr 30, 2015)

What about Blue Popo?


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 30, 2015)

PlasmaPower said:


> What about Blue Popo?









NEVER FORGET.

Mostly the edits on the CW version of DBZKai was done by the network and not necessarly 4kids.

- - - Post Merge - - -






Oh Jason Griffin...you don't know anything about this show.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Honestly, even though its so stupid.

I'm still going to call Rice Balls, "Jelly-Filled Donuts".
It's a law now.


----------



## Astro Cake (May 1, 2015)

I wasn't aware people still cared about anime dubs from like, 10 years ago. The internet sure is a wacky place.


----------



## Rasha (May 1, 2015)

sigh, this place is full of trolls it seems...
is this 4kids thing a TV channel for cartoons?? I don't see why anyone would hate that, the kids must like it?


----------



## xanisha (May 1, 2015)

I used to watch this TV channel as a kid and I enjoyed it, I thought all the shows were cute. They are cartoons and the channel is made for children so who cares what the show was originally made to be. They have the right to change the show all they want, as long as it grabs kids attention it really doesn't matter if a few details are changed.


----------



## Murray (May 1, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> sigh, this place is full of trolls it seems...
> is this 4kids thing a TV channel for cartoons?? I don't see why anyone would hate that, the kids must like it?



it's all the weeaboos hating because some of the japan gets removed from their japanime


----------



## Trundle (May 1, 2015)

xD le circlejerk to la max


----------



## Jamborenium (May 1, 2015)

spCrossing said:


> NEVER FORGET.
> 
> Mostly the edits on the CW version of DBZKai was done by the network and not necessarly 4kids.
> 
> ...



here have a jelly filled donut
Jelly filled is my favorite
nothing beats a jelly filled donut c:


----------



## lazuli (May 1, 2015)

ohhh my god op


only thing good that came from 4kids is the shadow realm for yugioh


----------



## puppy (May 1, 2015)

they said arbok evolves into seviper ****s not even true they lied im so mAD ill fight them


----------



## mdchan (May 1, 2015)

I don't necessarily hate 4Kids...most of the time, they are just making it kid-friendly (and when I say "kid friendly", I mean on a level of Hamtaro or for preschoolers).  I just avoid most dubs in general ever since I first learned of fansubs in the early 2000's (back when they were on VHS, yes).

Though, I will agree that 4Kids and some other dubbers (like the early days of FUNimation) went overboard with their editing.
This comic someone made about it (Deviant Art link) is a hilarious example of how dubbers went overboard.

However, that doesn't explain the (neon) blue Mr Popo (yea, I gotta agree on that point), which was supposedly changed due to the fact that they thought that Mr Popo's design was racist due to the large lips and wide eyes (same with the pokemon Jynx, which is why it was changed to a purple color and had some episodes even banned in the US), which had to due with minstrel comedies where white comedians would paint their faces with grease paint to portray black people in a negative way.  The grease painting also exaggerated the size of the eyes and lips to further the comedy.

Now, while I can understand that 4Kids would try to make a show more "kid friendly", I think they're looking too much into these things whether there's truth in that or not.  
I haven't seen the new DBZ Kai dubs, but the clips I saw from Mr Popo is visually disturbing/disorienting, particularly since I have sensory issues and that neon blue is just...ungh.
It really doesn't excuse such a radical change to Mr Popo's color palette...
Like little kids (as in, the age group 4Kids is obviously targeting with their edits) are going to know about minstrel comedies or racial stereotypes!?


----------



## Temari (May 1, 2015)

can someone pls link the clip of Ash's "sandwich" rolling down a hill I'm at school right now lol thank.

People don't like 4kids because they went a little too overboard on editing things. I don't mind that they attempted (but not a really good attempt lol) at making things kid friendly, but does a little kid really care if Ash is eating a riceball instead of a donut?? Did they really after Americanize things so much lol?

Not only that, but they tried making shows not meant for kids for kids which kinda doesn't work well which lead to all the censoring and you can start to see the snowball rolling

They got sued multiple times for a reason lol


----------



## Ghost Soda (May 1, 2015)

ThatOneCcj said:


> If a young child is watching and doesn't know what a damn rice ball is it's easier to call them doughnuts than to leave a child confused on what it is in my opinion.



Who the hell isn't going to know what a rice ball is? It's in the name for crying out loud. And how is not understanding one thing and having to ask going to ruin a kids viewing experience? 4Kids is promoting ignorance.



xanisha said:


> I used to watch this TV channel as a kid and I enjoyed it, I thought all the shows were cute. They are cartoons and the channel is made for children so who cares what the show was originally made to be. They have the right to change the show all they want, as long as it grabs kids attention it really doesn't matter if a few details are changed.



Right, a few details.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (May 1, 2015)

The animated adaptation of Kirby was kind of dumb, reducing the eponymous character to a blubbering 200-year old baby soldier who's part of a legion of soldiers, changing said baby's backstory to having been created by the Big Bad, pairing up Kirby's rival with a purple snail, making said rival truly evil (not seen since the first game), reducing every mook seen (save for two) in the series to monsters ALSO created by the Big Bad, making up a random guy who exists solely to make an industry out of the Big Bad's mook making, sticking the baby with a family of girls (one of them's a guy, but said guy is getting the Miss Piggy treatment), chucking Lololo and Lalala with them, making one of the few mooks seen in the show NOT created by the Big Bad 97% of the population of a tiny town, having said civilization be the ONLY city in Dream Land (while completely forgetting the fact that Reverie also existed), having the OTHER not-created-by-Big-Bad mook be a giant monument on the side of a mountain that can see the future, reducing the Animal Friends from Kirby's Dream Land 2 to pointless cameos, creating a random bird who's not seen anywhere in the series, GREATLY scaling up Dyna-Blade, and also having every major event created by Kirby's rival, but the 4KIDS dub makes it infinitely worse!! Aside from the obvious name-changing and anti-Japanifying, it changed the premise of the show from "Watch Kirby and his friends go on all sorts of fun adventures" to "Watch Kirby single-handedly beat his foes in battle", and made a certain part of its theme song WAY TOO MEMETIC for its own good.


----------



## pokedude729 (May 1, 2015)

I don't hate them as much as others do. Here are some awesome animes that 4Kids ran:
Kirby right back at ya
Pokemon
Yugioh
One Piece
Sonic X
Dragon Ball Z Kai, which removed most of the filler making the series flow much better.

- - - Post Merge - - -



spCrossing said:


> Oh Jason Griffin...you don't know anything about this show.



He seemed right to me.


----------



## xanisha (May 1, 2015)

Ghost Soda said:


> Right, a few details.


It's a TV channel for kids so it makes sense to change things that a child may not understand. It is not really a big deal to change a name or a food item especially if the TV show is from another country, a seven year old living in America or the UK probably isn't going to know what a riceball is or understand a Japanese name. In all honesty who even cares how much they change it, the cartoons are for kids to enjoy.


----------



## Ghost Soda (May 1, 2015)

xanisha said:


> It's a TV channel for kids so it makes sense to change things that a child may not understand. It is not really a big deal to change a name or a food item especially if the TV show is from another country, a seven year old living in America or the UK probably isn't going to know what a riceball is or understand a Japanese name. In all honesty who even cares how much they change it, the cartoons are for kids to enjoy.



Why, is it that hard to try and figure something out?

And no, last time I checked most of the anime 4Kids gets are for all ages, not just kids.


----------



## xanisha (May 1, 2015)

Ghost Soda said:


> Why, is it that hard to try and figure something out?
> 
> And no, last time I checked most of the anime 4Kids gets are for all ages, not just kids.


No I don't think its hard, it's just easier to change things so they make sense. Last time I checked the channel is called 4kids so I would assume their shows are geared towards children.


----------



## Yeosin (May 1, 2015)

Ghost Soda said:


> Who the hell isn't going to know what a rice ball is? It's in the name for crying out loud. And how is not understanding one thing and having to ask going to ruin a kids viewing experience? 4Kids is promoting ignorance.



If I heard the name rice ball without seeing it in real life, I wouldn't think it was a ball of rice with a filling usually with seaweed wrap is something similar.
And who the hell would?
If any white kid under roughly 6 years old who has no previous foreign experiences knew what a rice ball is, I'd be hella surprised. 4*kids* is just that, For Kids. If you love anime, don't freaking watch 4kids then, go watch Crunchyroll or Funimation like a big boy/girl/other.



Ghost Soda said:


> And no, last time I checked most of the anime 4Kids gets are for all ages, not just kids.



You're right. The _anime_ is for anyone and everyone. The translation and dubs is.. _SURPRISE_, It's "4*KIDS*".

So please, before you make yourself look even more silly just pack up your things and head on out.

<3


----------



## Ghost Soda (May 1, 2015)

xanisha said:


> No I don't think its hard, it's just easier to change things so they make sense. Last time I checked the channel is called 4kids so I would assume their shows are geared towards children.



Unless they're geared towards kids like, 5 and under there's no reason why they should have to change half the things they do. Anyone above 5 with half a brain cell should be able to figure out that a riceball is a ball of rice. Avatar:TLA is geared towards adults and kids a like and yet they don't feel the need to yell "wow, gotta love these jelly filled doughnuts!!"

And anyway, if 4Kids is this afraid of Japanese culture they should stop importing anime from _Japan_. That's just stupid.


----------



## Yeosin (May 1, 2015)

Ghost Soda said:


> Unless they're geared towards kids like, 5 and under there's no reason why they should have to change half the things they do. Anyone above 5 with half a brain cell should be able to figure out that a riceball is a ball of rice. Avatar:TLA is geared towards adults and kids a like and yet they don't feel the need to yell "wow, gotta love these jelly filled doughnuts!!"
> 
> And anyway, if 4Kids is this afraid of Japanese culture they should stop importing anime from _Japan_. That's just stupid.



Holy crap man, they're not afraid of Japanese culture. They're clearly just trying to make people of a younger audience understand what the hell is going on in the show.

If I was 5 I might be able to gather that it's rice in a ball. I would have _no_ clue that inside the ball is a filling. 

That's why it's easier to relate to it as a doughnut. 

And Avatar:TLA is on Nickelodeon, not 4kids. That point is 100% irrelevant.

You're taking this wayyy to far man, chill.


----------



## Ghost Soda (May 1, 2015)

ThatOneCcj said:


> If I heard the name rice ball without seeing it in real life, I wouldn't think it was a ball of rice with a filling usually with seaweed wrap is something similar.
> And who the hell would?
> If any white kid under roughly 6 years old who has no previous foreign experiences knew what a rice ball is, I'd be hella surprised. 4*kids* is just that, For Kids. If you love anime, don't freaking watch 4kids then, go watch Crunchyroll or Funimation like a big boy/girl/other.
> 
> ...



What would you think a _Rice Ball_ is, then? I guess most people would hear _Rice Ball_ and think of a bowl of macaroni, huh?

And anyway, I don't care much about 4Kids anyway, I'm just saying their censorship is dumb and unnecessary, feel free to disagree, but if you're going to act rude and hostile just because I disagree with you then maybe you should leave?



ThatOneCcj said:


> Holy crap man, they're not afraid of Japanese culture. They're clearly just trying to make people of a younger audience understand what the hell is going on in the show.
> 
> If I was 5 I might be able to gather that it's rice in a ball. I would have _no_ clue that inside the ball is a filling.
> 
> ...



Exaggeration. Not knowing what food characters are eating IS NOT going to drive them away or make their heads explode.

Not really, their both cartoons, one just tries not to treat their watchers like idiots.

I'm not the one telling others to leave because they're actually bringing up a different viewpoint, mate. That's you, not me. Stop reading everything I say as being aggressive, because it isn't. :U


----------



## xanisha (May 1, 2015)

Ghost Soda said:


> Unless they're geared towards kids like, 5 and under there's no reason why they should have to change half the things they do. Anyone above 5 with half a brain cell should be able to figure out that a riceball is a ball of rice. Avatar:TLA is geared towards adults and kids a like and yet they don't feel the need to yell "wow, gotta love these jelly filled doughnuts!!"
> 
> And anyway, if 4Kids is this afraid of Japanese culture they should stop importing anime from _Japan_. That's just stupid.


If I was 5 years old I probably wouldn't know what a riceball is, I mean while it is called a riceball if I'm 5 years old living in America I will have no clue what it is. I'm sure 4kids is not the only TV channel that changes shows to fit in with the country they are being aired in, I'm sure TV channels in Japan and everywhere else do the same thing 4kids is doing. Saying that 4kids is afraid of Japanese culture is just pure ignorance.


----------



## Yeosin (May 1, 2015)

Ghost Soda said:


> What would you think a _Rice Ball_ is, then? I guess most people would hear _Rice Ball_ and think of a bowl of macaroni, huh?
> 
> And anyway, I don't care much about 4Kids anyway, I'm just saying their censorship is dumb and unnecessary, feel free to disagree, but if you're going to act rude and hostile just because I disagree with you then maybe you should leave?



You're the one insulting those who don't know what a rice ball is??

I had no idea they were even a thing until I started watching anime. 
I'm trying to hold my **** together man, but you're hard to deal with.

A rice ball is not simply a ball of rice.
It has a filling usually, and a wrapping usually also.

If someone tried to explain that to me using the term "Rice Ball" I'd assume it was literally a ball of rice. No filling. No Wrapping.

If you think "Anyone above 5 with half a brain cell should be able to figure out that a riceball is a ball of rice." I think you're either 4, or need to clarify what YOU Think a rice ball is. 

By wikipedia's definition a Riceball is ...


Spoiler



O-nigiri (お握り or 御握り; おにぎり?), also known as o-musubi (お結び; おむすび?), nigirimeshi (握り飯; にぎりめし?) or rice ball, is a Japanese food made from white rice formed into triangular or oval shapes and *often wrapped in nori (seaweed)*. *Traditionally, an onigiri is filled with pickled ume (umeboshi), salted salmon, katsuobushi, kombu, tarako, or any other salty or sour ingredient as a natural preservative.* Because of the popularity of onigiri in Japan, most convenience stores stock their onigiri with various fillings and flavors. There are even specialized shops which only sell onigiri to take out. Due to its popularity in Japan, the trend of small restaurants selling onigiri has traveled to the American West coast, specifically California.


----------



## Ghost Soda (May 1, 2015)

ThatOneCcj said:


> You're the one insulting those who don't know what a rice ball is??
> 
> I had no idea they were even a thing until I started watching anime.
> I'm trying to hold my **** together man, but you're hard to deal with.
> ...



I wasn't trying to be insulting. I just don't see how you couldn't know what it basically is. I'm not talking about exactly what's in it or how it's made. And even if you don't, it takes a few seconds to ask around.

Define "holding my *** together", because you _literally_ told me to gtfo earlier.

"So please, before you make yourself look even more silly just pack up your things and head on out.

<3 "

But anyways, I'm just gonna leave now since I'm losing my temper and agree to disagree, I just don't want to argue this anymore.


----------



## Yeosin (May 1, 2015)

Ghost Soda said:


> But anyways, I'm just gonna leave now since I'm losing my temper and agree to disagree, I just don't want to argue this anymore.


Same okay I'm just gonna leave bc I'm getting heated about damn rice balls LOL. 

Sorry man, I just don't understand you. I didn't mean to offend you if I did, sorry.


----------



## lazuli (May 1, 2015)

damn ppl actually think that kids cant look at a rice ball and think oh its a ball of rice cool ok cool
i can understand changing some dialogue and stuff (like not every 5 year old knows what a katana is but theyd know what a sword is) but if its as simple as a freakin rice ball then theres no reason to change it


----------



## Murray (May 1, 2015)

Captain Crazy Chicken said:


> The animated adaptation of Kirby was kind of dumb, reducing the eponymous character to a blubbering 200-year old baby soldier who's part of a legion of soldiers, changing said baby's backstory to having been created by the Big Bad, pairing up Kirby's rival with a purple snail, making said rival truly evil (not seen since the first game), reducing every mook seen (save for two) in the series to monsters ALSO created by the Big Bad, making up a random guy who exists solely to make an industry out of the Big Bad's mook making, sticking the baby with a family of girls (one of them's a guy, but said guy is getting the Miss Piggy treatment), chucking Lololo and Lalala with them, making one of the few mooks seen in the show NOT created by the Big Bad 97% of the population of a tiny town, having said civilization be the ONLY city in Dream Land (while completely forgetting the fact that Reverie also existed), having the OTHER not-created-by-Big-Bad mook be a giant monument on the side of a mountain that can see the future, reducing the Animal Friends from Kirby's Dream Land 2 to pointless cameos, creating a random bird who's not seen anywhere in the series, GREATLY scaling up Dyna-Blade, and also having every major event created by Kirby's rival, but the 4KIDS dub makes it infinitely worse!! Aside from the obvious name-changing and anti-Japanifying, it changed the premise of the show from "Watch Kirby and his friends go on all sorts of fun adventures" to "Watch Kirby single-handedly beat his foes in battle", and made a certain part of its theme song WAY TOO MEMETIC for its own good.



ive watched like 50 episodes of kirby and tbh you're paragraph kinda lost me.... I only watched the sub because the intro song is amazing


----------



## Jake (May 1, 2015)

I never cared about them but now I love then coz they make u all mad


----------



## ReXyx3 (May 1, 2015)

... In my culture a rice ball is a ball of rice, usually with some sort of meat or cheese inside that's fried and served with a red sauce. They're also called Arancini. They're pretty damn good. So when I hear about riceballs I think of that... I guess it has to do with what you grow up with. I found out about onigiri through anime, I haven't tried it though yet! ^-^


----------



## Yeosin (May 1, 2015)

Jake. said:


> I never cared about them but now I love then coz they make u all mad



I had never heard of, nor cared for, 4kids prior to this. 

I just enjoy debating/getting mad I guess???
Oh well,
Doughnuts > Rice Balls


----------



## spCrossing (May 1, 2015)

I'm still going to call them Jelly-Filled donuts though, its a law now.


----------



## JellyDitto (May 1, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=upHaMuO4g6c

Those first 12 seconds....
r u srs


----------



## Jamborenium (May 1, 2015)




----------



## oswaldies (May 2, 2015)

Spoiler: 4Kids, Please Stop...


----------



## pokedude729 (May 2, 2015)

I don't hate them as much as others do. Here are some awesome animes that 4Kids ran:
Kirby right back at ya
Pokemon
Yugioh
One Piece
Sonic X
Dragon Ball Z Kai, which removed most of the filler making the series flow much better.

- - - Post Merge - - -



spCrossing said:


> Oh Jason Griffin...you don't know anything about this show.



He seemed right to me.


----------

